# British schools in Madrid... Any views?



## vic77 (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm a newbie on the forum so please be kind 

We're due to move to Madrid in the new year with my husband's job. We have 2 kids aged 2.5 and 5 so we are (amongst other things) trying to decide on a school for them. Fortunately, his company will pay fees, so money isn't really an issue (yes, I know we are very lucky in this respect).

Just got back from a few days in Madrid having visited 4 British international schools in the La Moraleja area of northern Madrid, and now feeling even more confused than ever! 

If there are any parents out there who have children at schools in this area, who would be willing to give a view that would be fantastic. Alternatively, anyone with views generally on what makes for a good/bad intentional school would be very helpful I'm sure.

Major dilemma is really that our eldest is currently in the state system in the UK, and we're keen to keep both herbfeet firmly on the ground while at a private school in Spain (and likewise for her sister who will start in a Spanish school next September). Some of the schools we've seen seem like they might be a bit of a social/cultural shock to the system, making the transition in both directions challenging.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## vic77 (Oct 26, 2012)

-->That would be international school, not intentional school... (annoying auto-correct)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

vic77 said:


> I'm a newbie on the forum so please be kind
> 
> We're due to move to Madrid in the new year with my husband's job. We have 2 kids aged 2.5 and 5 so we are (amongst other things) trying to decide on a school for them. Fortunately, his company will pay fees, so money isn't really an issue (yes, I know we are very lucky in this respect).
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I can't help specifically with the Schools in Madrid - but I guess you've looked at Welcome to Nabss | Nabss ? While it's not a given that a school registered with Nabss will be fantastic, I wouldn't send my girls to one that _isn't _ registered with them

it's a nightmare trying to choose a school - when we came here we originally sent the girls to an International school the first year - we visited the two nearby & inevitably chose the wrong one.......


----------



## vic77 (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks xabiachica


Yes our starting point has been NABSS, so all 4 we visited last weekend were members. It's just trying to differentiate between them that's tricky! Half of me thinks "well surely they must all be ok" and the other half is thinking "if we get this wrong and the kids are unhappy, it could really affect how we'll they (and we all) settle". I'm convinced that we (like you) re destined to make the wrong choice!

I think because this is our first move overseas we're probably over-analysing things a bit much....


----------



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

vic77 said:


> I'm a newbie on the forum so please be kind
> 
> Major dilemma is really that our eldest is currently in the state system in the UK, and we're keen to keep both herbfeet firmly on the ground while at a private school in Spain (and likewise for her sister who will start in a Spanish school next September). Some of the schools we've seen seem like they might be a bit of a social/cultural shock to the system, making the transition in both directions challenging.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hey Vic77

I just saw this posting and was even more curious about your views on the schools now... especially the social/cultural shock to the system!

We're used to international schools, and discussions over how many swimming pools each child has (when we only had a bathtub...!) but I would love to know which was the worst potential culprit in your view. Please feel free to PM as I know we mustn't name and shame on here.

Hopefully hear back soon


----------

